# Intel Driver for Mobile 4 Series Integrated Graphics



## chapatt (Nov 22, 2012)

Hello everyone. I just installed FreeBSD today after getting fed up with every Linux distro . It seems Xorg driver problems are (not totally unexpectedly) the same on FreeBSD.

So, I installed Xorg, started it up, and after trying to set my second monitor to be "left-of" the first with xrandr, realized that I must be using VESA, since it complains about a max resolution of 1366x1366.

I then proceeded to google things on the internet to try to solve my problem... to no avail.

Here are the relevant snippets of pciconf -lv (the closest I could find to the lspci I'm familiar with) and here is my Xorg.0.log.


```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x360b103c chip=0x2a408086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x360b103c chip=0x2a428086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
vgapci1@pci0:0:2:1:	class=0x038000 card=0x360b103c chip=0x2a438086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
```

Anyone have any insight?

Thanks!


----------



## chapatt (Nov 23, 2012)

Nevermind, I found that I just needed to add a Virtual line in the 'Display' SubSection of the of xorg.conf to make the virtual size large enough to accommodate both of my monitors.

Please mark as "Solved"


----------



## xibo (Nov 23, 2012)

You can also use the inofficial video drivers developed by konsta (see this thread) which are probably 20-50 times faster then VESA and will be in the upcoming 9.1 release.


----------



## chapatt (Nov 24, 2012)

Ah! I saw that thread earlier but didn't read into it. Now I understand that xf86-video-intel uses VESA (where as in Linux, it doesn't, though it will fall back to VESA if the intel driver doesn't work).

I will definitely try that! Thanks!


----------



## EW1 (Jan 1, 2013)

chapatt,

You may want to investigate using "metamodes" to tie the outputs from the video card to the monitors, rather than (or even in addition to) a Virtual line in the conf file.

They would allow you to set multiple modes for the monitors in whatever combinations that you need each one to be at for a particular task.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 1, 2013)

chapatt said:
			
		

> Ah! I saw that thread earlier but didn't read into it. Now I understand that xf86-video-intel uses VESA (where as in Linux, it doesn't, though it will fall back to VESA if the intel driver doesn't work).



No, it's the same as Linux.  If the kernel does not support KMS, X falls back to using vesa.


----------

